# Does cashing out use ACH?



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

If you cash out yourself, does that count as direct deposit?

Asking this cause my bank is changing the way their monthly fee works. Used to be if you had 10 transactions they'd waive the fee. Now you need $500 daily balance or at least $500 in direct deposits each month. I did a search and it looks like Uber's scheduled payments are ACH and count as direct deposit. I'm sure cashing yourself out uses the same system but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> If you cash out yourself, does that count as direct deposit?
> 
> Asking this cause my bank is changing the way their monthly fee works. Used to be if you had 10 transactions they'd waive the fee. Now you need $500 daily balance or at least $500 in direct deposits each month. I did a search and it looks like Uber's scheduled payments are ACH and count as direct deposit. I'm sure cashing yourself out uses the same system but does anyone know for sure?


Completely different. ACH is not real-time. Instant cash out uses your debit card associated with your account.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> If you cash out yourself, does that count as direct deposit?
> 
> Asking this cause my bank is changing the way their monthly fee works. Used to be if you had 10 transactions they'd waive the fee. Now you need $500 daily balance or at least $500 in direct deposits each month. I did a search and it looks like Uber's scheduled payments are ACH and count as direct deposit. I'm sure cashing yourself out uses the same system but does anyone know for sure?


Technically, yes; in reality- no. Upon cashing out, mine *shows* as "ACH" transfer. However, if you're asking because an account requires "Direct Deposits," then I would simply make sure at least one trip's earnings is sent to said account via Direct Deposit. This usually happens to me by default because 4:00AM on Mon morning (5:00AM for Lyft) is at roughly the 75% point in my "shift."
What is sent for weekly deposit *will* be a direct deposit as opposed to a "push" transaction.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

No instant pay does not count as direct deposit. you have to let the money get transferred over to direct deposit at the end of the pay period.


----------

